# Closet rod height?



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

I am finishing up an apartment remodel, is there a standard height for closet rods?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Used to be 67" with one rod and shelf. Then everyone started doing 2 shelves, 2 rods, etc. so they could end up anywhere. I think alot of the old standards were meant to accommadate children and adults. I had a guy today that wanted his shaving sink at 42". (normal vanity sink is at 30").


----------



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Rob, that was in the ball park I was estimating for it.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, - - believe it's 68" for single rod, - - 84" (42-42) for double rod.


----------

